# ...

## tost

, ,   ,    :                    !

----------


## laithemmer

> , ,   ,    :[LIST]

   4-5          

> 

  2,5-3  -          

> 

  , !!    Lutsk )))))

----------


## zashtrihovana

.    . 
   .    - .    ,           .
t=S/v

----------


## laithemmer

*zashtrihovana*,  !     ,     ()   ,  ,        ,    (  ϲ   !)  !   - ! 
    :)          .   ,       -

----------


## tost

*laithemmer*,       -    .                      ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

*tost*,           .   - ...

----------

